# 100% Springer with some Malamute on the side



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:biggrin: i'm silly I know but here's some photo's of my dogs.

Starting off with Barney my 3 year old English Springer spaniel :001_wub:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's Maya who's a 2 year old female Alaskan Malamute (maybe mixed with sibe.husky-unknown as she was a rescue stray)


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful, really nice photos


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely photos. mine are husky x mals. will try and get some photos of them up now they are bigger.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, lovely pictures,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous dogs, great pictures


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

gorgeous doggies  I love husky doggies  Springers are beautiful too!


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

great photos they are lovely dogs


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely dogs, both are great looking!!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

gorgious dogs my oh would love a springer


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are both very lovely dogs


----------

